# Process Version 2 on Lightroom classic cc



## D1Chung (May 17, 2018)

Does anyone know if Process Version 2 (2010) wold work on on Lightroom classic cc??


----------



## clee01l (May 17, 2018)

Sure, it is still available in Lightroom Classic.  In fact if that are images that have been processed with Procesds version 2, LR will show that as adjusted by the controls that were present in Process version 2  If you want to import an new image and process it with Process version 2 you can.  Just change the Process Version in the Calibration panel.


----------



## D1Chung (May 17, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Sure, it is still available in Lightroom Classic.  In fact if that are images that have been processed with Procesds version 2, LR will show that as adjusted by the controls that were present in Process version 2  If you want to import an new image and process it with Process version 2 you can.  Just change the Process Version in the Calibration panel.



Would it be the same as using the original LR versions that came out with PV2010 (for example: LR 3.6)? Or would there be differences?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 17, 2018)

If you upgrade from 3.6 to Classic, the catalog is upgraded but none of the images are....they will appear in the new catalog exactly as they did in the old. You can _*optionally*_ update single or multiple images to use the latest PV, though advice in the past (i.e. when LR4 introduced PV2012) was to only do it on individual images, and they only when you want to re-process them. If you're happy with the developed images that were done with PV2010, then leave them like that. I still have thousands of PV2010 images in my catalog, it's never been worth the trouble of updating them (though there are many that I have updated).


----------



## Dan Marchant (May 17, 2018)

After upgrading to LR Classic CC any images already processed using Process version 2 will stay as they were. If you try to edit them the old Version 2 tools will appear (inc Brightness, Recovery, Fill Light etc). 

You have the option to switch to the new process version, at which point the old tools will be replaced by the latest tools and there may be some visual changes to the image as the new process replaces the old one.


----------



## D1Chung (May 19, 2018)

Thank you for you both for your input. And yes, I am_ very_ satisfied with my images that I have processed using PV2010 at the time. I am very reluctant to switch to the other PV versions as the visual changes with the updated PV versions are going to be a huge headache for me. 

Is there a way in LR Classics CC to set PV2010 as my default when I am importing new files into a (new) catalog?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 19, 2018)

I guess you could do that, but I have no idea why anyone would want to do that. If you do update to LR6 or Classic, I'd suggest you take a look for yourself at the capabilities of PV4 before making such a change.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2018)

D1Chung said:


> Is there a way in LR Classics CC to set PV2010 as my default when I am importing new files into a (new) catalog?


You can change the default settings (Develop menu > Set Default Settings) or apply a preset while importing.

But like Jim, I'd have to question why you'd want to use old tools when there are now better ones. It's like choosing to use a camera from 10 years ago instead of a modern one.


----------



## Dan Marchant (May 20, 2018)

D1Chung said:


> I am very reluctant to switch to the other PV versions as the visual changes with the updated PV versions are going to be a huge headache for me.
> 
> Is there a way in LR Classics CC to set PV2010 as my default when I am importing new files into a (new) catalog?


I think you may have missed the part of my previous post where I mentioned that existing (PV2) images stay the same - Even after an update they don't change unless you specifically choose to update those images to the new process. If you want to re-edit them you can do so with the old process.  The new process version will only be used when you edit new images. 

You could even process new images with the old process engine but, as others have said, I can't imagine why you would as the new process is so much better.


----------

